# so what is everyone doing Thanksgiving?



## lisacsco (Nov 20, 2007)

are you traveling?  







 staying home?  



















 having family over?

Everyone be safe and enjoy the day!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 20, 2007)

Well Lisa, mine's gonna be busy. We're going to my step daughter's sister-in-laws on T-day, where I'll be deep frying a turkey. Friday, me and the missus are heading out to Michigan to see my siblings, attend my niece's wedding, and have another T-day, where I'll be deep frying another turkey... We will return on Tuesday.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 20, 2007)

Nothing, the family is split up for the first time ever on a holiday.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 20, 2007)

Hauling the smoker up to Nicholson, Georgia to smoke a bunch of butts for my mom to put in her freezer and what ever else looks like it needs smoking while I am there..........but not the turkey this year, going traditional.

Everytime I go there, her hickory trees seem to lose some branches.......can't figure it out.  LOL  Always nice to visit my mom........but it is even nicer when I come back with hickory. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What are you doing, Lisa?


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 20, 2007)

well, since you asked :)  and since I am one arm down, I will direct my Husband and my friend on what to do, and we are eating at home, deep fried turkey, sage dressing, mashed potatoes, (and some sweet ones also 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) green beans, deviled eggs (Husbands idea, but thats OK) rolls, pumpkin, apple and cherry pie.
You know, one of those Southern dinners we Southern girls like to cook 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





P.S.
my arm izzzzz doing alot better, but I am still milking it for all it is worth


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 20, 2007)

You go girl!!


----------



## jdmc0 (Nov 20, 2007)

Me the wife and the three kids will be leaving tulsa oklahoma sometime after i get off of work wednesday and heading to colorado springs, actually fountain, to spend the t-day with my grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins.  My mom and sister and her kids leave tonight.  We've been going every year for the past 5.  My grandparents own a small meat processing company and this year we will be bringing home a half a beef and a whole hog.  Normally bring home a hog but this time had a little extra cash for a beef also....i'm sure it will save us money in the long run


----------



## richp692 (Nov 20, 2007)

Golf outing in the morning then meeting out better halfs at my buds house for dinner. We are smoking a bird Wednesday night and the ladies are roasting one and making all the sides while we are play.


----------



## sharpi (Nov 20, 2007)

OK so I am going to jump out there and smoke this 8 pound honeysuckle white turkey tit.  I am making a shopping list and want to make sure i dont forget anything...i have a brining recipe for the most part off of this site.  I am using charcoal and wood (not sure what I will find yet) and I think ima make some ABTS too.  Any suggestions on anything I should NOT forget?  And Debby...thanks for the post last night...I will be picking your brain later I am sure!


----------



## gramason (Nov 20, 2007)

Staying home. and smoking my first turkey, also some beef ribs.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Staying home  ...  12 lb gobbler, (did 1 today for my brother) kids and Grandaughter's will show up sooner or later, ( they've got other places to go also). Gonna be a Great Day.


----------



## vlap (Nov 20, 2007)

Relaxing I hope! Making a pumpkin bread pudding sometime between now and then though.


----------



## dingle (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be hunting for a couple hours in the morning. For some reason(most likely because im addicted to cooking and seeing people enjoy the food) I decided to have t-day dinner at my house. I had a 21.5 lb bird given to me and there is only my parents and my wife and daughter and I eating! I expect a lot of leftovers. Turkey soup, hot and cold turkey sandwiches and so on....oh yeah....beer and football.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 20, 2007)

*Hey Lisa, my sons are going to their moms for a few days, so me and the two lickin pot hounds will BBQ a turkey for them to have a "GOOD" turkey when they get home. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Lets see, BBQ, Gunsmoke, rum and coke, lordy girl, I think I done died and went to heaven. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*
*  You let Doug do all the cookin, and save your arm. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You can do like I do, and be, "stupervisor".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 20, 2007)

Grandparents, my brother and his family, only 9 total...going tonight to pick up our bird, which was gobbling this morning.  Hubby, brother and the kids set off rockets before dinner (around 2). Dinner one 24/25# maple glazed/injected turkey w/apple sausage stuffing, potato filling, candied sweets, green bean bundles, corn, salad w/hot bacon dressing, cranberry sauce, pumpkin bread, cherry & pumpkin pie.  If I'm lucky, a lemon sponge also.  Not smoking the turkey, can't spoil everybody, they'll want it all the time!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!


----------



## wilson (Nov 20, 2007)

The Wife and I are going over to our Youngest Son's house in NJ. Everybody is cooking : His future in-laws are doing the turkey, stuffing, and turnips. We are making a ham, sweet potatoes, and 3 types of Cranberry sauce, and mashed potatoes, His fiance is making all the rest of the veggies, and taking care of the appetizers. Good Fun! Lots of time spent in the kitchen together sharing and caring! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




As a surprise I am bringing him some Buckboard Bacon and I have some Canadian Bacon curing, that I will smoke tomorrow for him too.
I can't wait we always have a good time when we get together. He is Great Son!, when he got his own place he told us that Tradition was starting, we would now be going to his place for the Holidays.
Happy Thanksgiving to all my New Friends here !


----------



## rip (Nov 20, 2007)

I got talked into smoking a turkey for the wifes family.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Going to be alot of people, hope nobody gets sick.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Going to make some other stuff to take , just don't know what yet.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 20, 2007)

Thats just down the road from me, and bring warm clothes, high tomorrow of only 27, and in the 30's all week.

add some Lemongrass to that Turkey soup, it is the BEST!!

I think I want to go to your house :)


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 20, 2007)

thats an idea!!


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 21, 2007)

Family and friends are coming over and I will be smoking my first turkey...

Attachment 6399

But first I need to find him... LOL Believe me, he and all the other wild turkeys that we feed are safe... My back yard is a hunters paradise.

Anyway, just a normal Thanksgiving day here...

Here's wishing all the folks on the forum a safe and happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## monty (Nov 21, 2007)

At this point in time it looks like I will do as I usually do. The weather will be wet/snowy and I will be helping to ensure that loved ones come and go as safely as possible by supporting the state road crew I work with and strapping into "Big Orange" as well.

Here's hoping that all of my SMF family enjoys a warm and wonderful Thanksgiving Holiday. And, please, if the weather is really bad where you are or where you are going...stay home. The best Thanksgiving is the one where everyone is present to look forward to the next!

God Bless You All
and 
Cheers!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 21, 2007)

Leaving Wednesday night for my parents. My mom had knee replacement surgery 2 weeks ago so we aren't letting her do any of the cooking.

I volunteered to bring the meat. I've got about 15 pounds of pulled pork and 4 racks of ribs already vacuum packed and in the freezer. They'll come out to start thawing tomorrow some time. There's a 11-pound turkey on the counter right now, cooling down enough so we can strip the carcass and package the meat to take along.

My brother and sister are taking care of the side dishes, so those are surprises, at least for now.

If the weather is cooperating, I'll do some ABTs and "skinnies" tomorrow to take along for appetizers. 

I'll probably also take a cooler of some homebrew... porters and German altbier. 

That should do it.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 21, 2007)

What do you think we're gona do.........eat and watch football...duh!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 21, 2007)

And eat some more


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 21, 2007)

smoke a big bird,watch football,overeat said bird,pass out after football.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 21, 2007)

Quite a lot going on here. Wife's sister, brother, parents and family coming over. On the menu is two turkey brined, injected and rubbed turkey breasts, one smoked over orange wood, the other in the oven. Smoking some turkey thighs wings and half a dozen turkey drumsticks as well as a batch of ABTS. Sides are going to include turnips, squash, spinach, candied sweets, mashed taters, cranberry sauce.
Appetizers to include half a dozen smoked cheeses that i did last week.
desert to include pumpkin pies, apple pie, and pumpkin cheescake. And some pumpkin spice ale and mulled cider to wash it all down.


Hope everyone's turkey day is filled with lots of good food, good people and good memories.


----------



## ga_smoker (Nov 21, 2007)

It will be just me and the wife and I'm doing all the cooking. I'll be smoking a 14 lb bird with pecan wood indirectly on my CG. I'll also make some ABT's for appetizers while we're waiting on dinner. I'm cooking cornbread dressing using my wife's Grandmother's recipe (I'm wondering if a bit of pecan smoke would improve it, althought it's damn tasty like it is), a green bean casserole and some cranberry sauce.

Happy Thanksgiving to all............

Steve


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't know for sure yet. My boy may be going to his girls Mamas house so if he does I don't think I'm making a turkey I might just make more sausages or a new idea I have for turkey lunchmeat with dressig and cranberry sauce inside. I'm taking a long holiday Thursday to Monday so I can get caught up on my Christmas sausage making. So much to do so little time!

For some stupid reason my postman has been holding my mail for a few weeks (again) so my casings were held too. His excuse this time ... I had a plastic tarp on the ground (to catch sawdust) with a pile of small tree limbs I've been cutting into small chunks and he wouldn't walk on it. Gosh he makes me nuts!


----------



## down yonder bbq (Nov 21, 2007)

As for us we will be at Ft.Lewis doing a turkey smoke off for t-day, we will be smoking approx. 50 birds with 5 other teams. We will supply all the potato salad, maccaroni salad, stuffing, greek salad, Ham, yams w/ mellows, green beans, baked beans, ranch beans, vegitarien beans, full roasted hog, and some type of steaks. Lots of pumpkin pie, cherry pie, coconut cream pie, blackberry cobbler, peach cobbler, and so much stuff I have no idea how its gonna be done.........Happy t-day ya'll, enjoy the family time and stay safe............


----------



## rockyb (Nov 21, 2007)

Scotty and I are going to the park clubhouse for dinner.  The park managers supply the turkey and gravey, everybody else brings something to share.  I am taking candied sweet potatoes with marshmellows on top.  I love to taste a little of whatever everybody else brings.  Might even bag up some empty containers to take along for left-overs if I think of it.  Best thing is left-overs after Thanksgiving.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable holiday.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

Everyone's plans sound so good!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My family is too spread out to get together, but I have some friends on the way tonight. Expecting around 8 friends for the weekend.....some will be here late tonight., the rest tomorrow.
I'm deep frying a turkey, smoking a ham, with the usual sides.
I'm planning on deer steaks on the grill Friday...then Saturday I have some calf fries and catfish to fry up.

I just finished smoking a batch of canadian bacon yesterday.....I'm still making plans for breakfasts.

We will be deer hunting, so I'm trying to come up with easy fixins for most of the breakfasts.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh yea, I did do a large pan of lasagna (it's in the freezer)...I can throw into the smoker if needed.


Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## vlap (Nov 21, 2007)

That sounds like a good time! 
I am making pumpkin bread and pumpkin custard today. Tomorrow I will do a bread pudding.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

That sounds great Vlap! 
Have you posted your recipes here on the forum? I'd like to look them up if you have.


----------



## smoking101 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm gonna get stuffed like turkey and get drunk like chicken!


----------



## navionjim (Nov 21, 2007)

Smoking a 22 pounder! Wife also brought home another 14 pounder for the oven! Diner with the neighbors and their five kids! I'll be up in the early AM to light the fire and get this big bird going.
Jimbo


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Marty and I will be staying home - I believe he posted our traditional plans already. Here is what all we are making. We will have a detailed post over the weekend to show everyone the progress. 


25# Venison Grandpa Josh Summer Sausage w/ Cheese
25#â€[emoji]8482[/emoji] Venison Hunters Summer Sausage w/ Cheese 
12.5# Buffalo Grandpa Josh Summer Sausage w/ Cheese 
12.5# Venison Sweet Italian Bulk
12.5# Venison Hunters Bulk
12.5# Venison North Country Bulk
12.5# Venison Grandpa Josh Bulk
12.5# Venison Maple Breakfast Links
12.5# Venison North Country Breakfast Links 
25# Venison Andouille Ring Sausage 
25# Venison Hunter and Pepperoni Meat Sticks
25# Venison Hot Dogs w/ Cheese 
25# Venison Cheddar Brats 
37.5# Buffalo Bacon 
25# Elk Bacon 

Hope everyone has a safe and fun holiday!!


----------



## vlap (Nov 21, 2007)

Tatanka,
Please tell me you have an online store where I can purchase some of that.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 21, 2007)

Pumpkin bread is already made up!  If you want to try the BEST bread pudding, you have to try this recipe link below. It's for a vermont maple bread pudding with walnut praline.  Just read the reviews!!

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/230662


----------



## vlap (Nov 21, 2007)

I was looking at that one earlier. I am worried I may not be able to find my recipe which I got while working at olives for todd english. Very tasty!
If I can't find it this recipe you posted maybe the ticket.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Vlap -

Hopefully one day sooner than later.  We have our eyes (and hearts) set on a store in the area we are hoping to move to this summer. Fingers crossed!!   

Tanya


----------



## vlap (Nov 21, 2007)

Well should you open a store make sure you consider a website that allows you to seel and ship online. You would get a decent amount of business from this site I would guess. Can I pre order


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

todd english! cool!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Shellbell, thanks for the link!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tanya, that store idea sounds great!!


----------



## vlap (Nov 21, 2007)

Spent over year working for todd english at his restaurant in D.C. Also got to spend some time working with his top pastry chef Paige Retus. They wrote his Olives dessert table cookbook together. Both are incredible chefs!
Anyone ever eat at olives or figs?


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

That's pretty darned cool Vlap!
I've eaten at Olives...but it's been a few years ago.


----------



## vlap (Nov 21, 2007)

In vegas? My former chef in d.c. opened that location for todd.


----------



## dingle (Nov 21, 2007)

add some Lemongrass to that Turkey soup, it is the BEST!!

Hey Lisa.....where do I find lemongrass in central NY??


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep, the one in vegas. Sure was tasty.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edited to add...sorry it took me so long to answer your question...Mr and Mrs Coors just knocked on the door. :)


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 21, 2007)

well, you could first move OUT OF NYC  and come out west.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





or you could check your local ethnic grocery store in the spices :)

here is a cool link: http://www.theepicentre.com/Spices/lemongrs.html


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you LisaCSCO. You have a great Thanksgiving too. 
Heading to my sisters which is only 2 miles away.  
I'm smoking half the turkey I guess you could say.  I'm smoking and 9#er and she's baking a 10#er.  I've just made up my brine and waiting for it to cool down to insert it.  
Everyone have a happy Thanksgiving and safe trips too.
ray


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

To tell you the truth I think it's going to be me and the wife. That would be the only holiday that I could remember when that there wasn't someone of our family(kids) here with us on the day of the holiday. The kids are really growing up I guess they have their own lifes and we are going to have a nice peaceful day just the wife and I. Now thats a change we will be cooking our little (yea sure we are fat kids here) butts off till thursday for sure with office parties and the elderly people that we help out and the baby showers that are coming up. So I think we are going to have one of our favorites this year and thats a good ole seafood boil with some clams, oyster, mussels, shrimp, scallops, fish, and yes crabs but not the one in the fish tank and then we will really be FAT an HAPPY. Happy Thanksgiving ALL
PS this Florida the rulz are differant


----------



## gregandlaurie (Nov 23, 2009)

going to vegas to see kiss


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 23, 2009)

We'll end up with about 15 folks at the house and a few strays to feed at the airport. 

Tomorrow is side dish day: green bean casserole, mashed parsnips & potatoes, sweet potato casserole, soccatash, rutabagas and cranberry sauce.

Wednesday is dessert day: Apple pies, mincemeat pie, pumpkin pie. oatmeal pie and Maple Cheesecake with cranberry compote. will also brine the two turkeys.

T-Day: Momma will roast a 25 Lber and I will Smokfry a 15Lber. Momma will make some killer gravy & stuffing and I'll turn the carcasses into several gallons of stock.

Friday thru Sunday will be recovery time and maybe a trip down to the Houston Autorama Car Show to walk off a couple-10 pounds!!  :)

Hope everyone has a great one! All Y'all that are traveling, be SAFE out there!!


----------



## grampyskids (Nov 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't have a choice. Across the meadow and through the woods, to Mother-in-law's house we go. The atmosphere is somber at it's high point. We will sit down to overcooked turkey, Stove Top Stuffing, boxed mashed potatoes, canned veggies and bottled gravy. Everyone will be gushing with praise about how wonderful the meal is (while i try not to vomit). After dinner, we will have store bought and defrosted pies for desert (anyone want a invite, you can take my place). Then they will proceed to play cards for the next 6 hours (I drive my truck over separately). I am truly looking forward to another exciting Thanksgiving.

On Sunday, I will cook a proper dinner at my house, along with everything being home-made. And then I will truly give Thanks.


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

At least you have sunday....I think the homeless shelters get fresher food then that.....Bite the tongue i guess-Had to do that before-good luck!!!!


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 23, 2009)

Back to Iowa with the inlaws-dinner will be good, turkey & ham, and I have 2 8lb butts to take along as well. Sister in law bringing some dynamite brisket from Texas (someone makes it for her)
Driving 26 hours out of the 96 of the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 tired butt


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2009)

23 of us will be at my sister in laws. Wife and I just smoked some mozarella and mixed nuts to take. We are also doing an andouille sausage cornbread stuffing and a fresh sourdough stuffing 
Driving 150 mi each way to go pick up my dad and bring him down - just found out he wants to go back on Friday so I will be doin my best Willie Nelson on the road again immitation


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 23, 2009)

staying home and cooking.

(1) stuffed bird in the oven
(1) buttmilk brined bone in breast on the GOSM

maybe do a butt all nighter friday night, or some bb ribs on Saturday.  there will be bbq pork one way or the other

happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## mrsmik (Nov 23, 2009)

We used to always drive 200 miles to mom and dad's house for Thanksgiving, then we moved up here!  Even then, we always had Thanksgiving at their house, as mom likes to do everything HER way (ya'all know how THAT is! LOL)   

We almost always had our dinner on Saturday, because the guys were out deer hunting on Thursday.  It worked out well, as mom and I had time to relax and plan our attack on the stores on Friday and then do most of the cooking on Saturday when my brother and his wife were also able to join us.  

Dad passed away unexpectedly in May, and mom's been spending a lot of time at our house since then.  Five or six days every two weeks or so, because she's just too lonely, and we live the closest (and have the room for her).  Mom doesn't want to deal with Thanksgiving at her house but still wants to do all the cooking!   We're having dinner here, but she's going to cook everything.  We're also having it on Saturday, because then my brother and his wife can make it, and the deer hunt will be over. 

It's going to be a difficult holiday season, but my brother and I are here for my mom (unlike my two sisters!) and will do everything we can to help make it easier for her AND for the rest of us.  

I LOVE mom's Thanksgiving meal, and would have made the same things if I was doing the cooking, so I don't mind half the work and all the food!  LOL


----------



## rod guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Going to a big family dinner Thursday about an hour and ahalf, then it's back to the house to smoke 2 turkeys and a ham on Friday then back over there Saturday for another Thanksgiving/Christmas dinner on Saturday. May need to invest in a gas station, oh wait I use to have one of them


----------



## rivet (Nov 23, 2009)

Absolutely none of that driving-family-hassle for us here. Just us two...Thanksgiving is our quiet time. 

Traditional oven roasted turkey, mashed taters (from real ones) pan-drippins gravy, green beans, homemade cranberry sauce and a nice bottle of wine.

We will enjoy the time together with a quiet, peaceful day.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, now theres some names from the old days!!! Me,well since I know what the cooking is like if I drive to Phoenix to visit brother & family I will be staying here and making 3 diff. types of snack sticks and jerky.Prolly grill a steak and crab legs-with a couple sides,once things get into the smokers. Happy Thanksgiving all-please be safe.


----------



## meateater (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy holidays to all here! Ive got a 20 pounder thats going on the UDS. Debating spatchcock. As far as sides I'm making a 2 dozen cheese, mac and cheese, well sort of. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 And one of my favs roasted red taters in olive oil and spices, chopped up and turkey gravy from drippings i suck up during the cooking process if i dont spatchcock. I have some sourdough starter in the fridge, thinking about some bisquits as well. Either way I'll be a happy mammal! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 BURP!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 24, 2009)

Dang, I need to get a life! I have the same Thanksgiving plans that I had two years ago. lolol I'm ina rut!


----------



## bertjo44 (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of good times will be had over the next few days.

As for us, this we'll be our second year hosting Thanksgiving Dinner at our house which I love because it means leftovers for me. I will be making a Pumpkin Roll tomorrow. Then Thursday I am deep frying a turkey and smoking a ham. I will also be making deviled eggs, sausage & apple dressing and cole slaw. My wife is making corn pudding, sweet potato casserole and mashed potatoes & gravy. The in-laws will be bringing some dishes as well. We'll eat about 2:00PM then watch football and eat some more.


----------



## schmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Is anybody as hungry as I am right now?

Sounds like a lot of great plans for a lot of good people.  Just remember to have fun and be safe (in other words, don't burn down the house or blow up the turkey).


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 25, 2009)

for me and my family its a great day to be with as much family and friends as you can handle , being Indian i love Thanksgiving but i also love to cook and smoke sooooooooo, one bird in the deep frier, one bird in the smoker and to keep him company a sprial cut ham with him and also some potatoes and maybe sneek some bologna in there just to fill it up !!

Then i also have the long weekend to fill my time so maybe a brisket for the football games over the weekend !!!

May all of you fellow SMOKERS have a great and safe holiday !!!!

And when you sit down to your meal include our military in your prayers !


----------



## gnubee (Nov 25, 2009)

It has been revived from the past. I really miss some of the people who posted in it whom I never see on here anymore. Thank god Cowgirl is still with us and posting. We lost at least 3 of those people, 2 were banned and one passed on to a better place. 
We Miss ya Terry! 

desertlites ...... apparently the old days are only 2 years ago for you. LMAO 

To answer the question, We had a quiet Thanksgiving at home last month ( Canadian Thanksgiving on 12 of Oct ) with kinfolk. I did a rotisserie Turkey on a spit. In my opinion it is superior to a smoked bird..... I know , I know. but that is my opinion and I'm never wrong. 

We had all the traditional trimmings , apple pie, pumpkin pie, raisin pie, queen of hearts tarts and macadamia fruit cake. The meal finished off with with a rum soaked pudding dessert with a hot butter rum sauce that was to die for.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, thus year we're staying home and Gloria is in charge of ALL the cooking. I'll be smoking a big bird for her son on Sunday... I'll get even with her yet.


----------

